# Fragen zu Eclipse



## Bullz (17. Jun 2014)

Hi  hätte 3 Features die mir in der IDE abgehen.

1.) Code blockweise Tabulatorschrittweite zurück rücken. Nach vorne funktioniert mit <markieren> TAP.

2.) Echter Fullscreen Mode wo man wirklich nur mehr Source sieht

3.) Eine Möglichkeit Funktionenaufrufe zu erkennen, die im gleichen Source file implementiert sind.


----------



## JavaMeister (17. Jun 2014)

> 1.) Code blockweise Tabulatorschrittweite zurück rücken. Nach vorne funktioniert mit <markieren> TAP.



shift + tab



> 2.) Echter Fullscreen Mode wo man wirklich nur mehr Source sieht



sinn?



> 3.) Eine Möglichkeit Funktionenaufrufe zu erkennen, die im gleichen Source file implementiert sind.



sinn?


----------



## Gucky (18. Jun 2014)

2: Doppelklick auf die Registerkarte
3: Was genau meinst du? Du kannst strg (ctrl (bei mac ???)) gedrückt halten und dann auf Bezeichner klicken und eclipse springt zur Deklaration des Bezeichners. Meinst du das? Und du kannst einen Bezeichner anklicken, kurz warten und dann werden sämtliche selben Bezeichner im aktuellen Block markiert. Oder sogar im gesamten source File. Das weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Ruzmanz (19. Jun 2014)

Zu 3: Ich hätte da eher auf Call-Hierachie (Klasse/Methode/etc. auswählen und Alt - Strg - H) getippt.


----------

